
Escher Illusions in LaTeX - JohnHammersley
https://www.writelatex.com/docs?snip_uri=http://www.texample.net/media/tikz/examples/TEX/escher-brick-penrose-triangle.tex&splash=none
======
alxndr
Unrelated: writelatex.com is the only site I've noticed that sees when you
don't load some of the JS it requires from third-party domains, and warns you
about it! Great little feature.

~~~
jdleesmiller
Thanks for noticing :) That check has greatly reduced the number of confusing
support requests we receive.

------
Argorak
For those who want to see more, this is build using PGF/TIKZ, a library with
one of the most extensive and awesomely looking documentations around:

[http://mirror.jmu.edu/pub/CTAN/graphics/pgf/base/doc/generic...](http://mirror.jmu.edu/pub/CTAN/graphics/pgf/base/doc/generic/pgf/pgfmanual.pdf)

~~~
reeses
I've used TeX/LaTeX for 24 years and I look at PGF/TikZ and it seems more
verbose than I can stand. Do you edit it by hand, which seems to be the case
for simpler diagrams, or is there a map/transform application that can take
output from drawing applications?

------
bebop
This is really cool! I always wanted to do an impossible shape in PostScript,
this makes me want to take the time to actually do it. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
JohnHammersley
No problem :-) I loved this example when I first saw it, and someone shared it
with me again today so I decided to post it here.

------
Cieplak
I imagine this would be a great way to make logos for your startup.

------
niggler
Has anyone tried using something like emscripten to set up a version of TeX
that can run in the browser?

~~~
jmyc
Yes: <http://manuels.github.com/texlive.js/website/> \-- "This is a port of
TeX live 2012 to Javascript."

Also related: <http://www.mathjax.org/>

~~~
JohnHammersley
The port to Javascript is really neat, I remember when that was on HN a month
or so ago

